# Age



## RIRs (Jul 1, 2012)

I just got a big ole boy from a friend and I was wondering how I can find out how old he is. My friend said he was around 10months old but he dont look that young. He has a big ole pair and he has tusk already. Whats the best way to get a estimate on his age? Im gonna post pics soon.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## RIRs (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 7, 2012)

Well he definitely has some Hampshire in him! As to his age, he could be 10 mths old. He has not filled out yet which is good to see as that means he was not overfed. Sometimes by this age folks have fed their boars so much they are really fat. Tusks can develop at a very early age - varies by pig just like every baby cuts their teeth at different ages. Some of our kids got teeth REALLY early, others have been much older. 

Looks a nice boar! Well endowed, ready for action 

Liz


----------



## RIRs (Jul 8, 2012)

He is on a steady diet here I dont like my boars to get to fat so when they have to mate its easier on both of them. He has tusk that are inch and a half long but like you said they all grow differently.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 9, 2012)

> I dont like my boars to get to fat so when they have to mate its easier on both of them.


Good for you  A trim, in shape boar is the best way to have them. They will actually live longer as well as breed longer as their hips will not give out from being overweight. 

Liz


----------



## RIRs (Jul 10, 2012)

Quick question. If the female is smaller is it fine if they mate. Shes about 275 and hes over 325 will that affect her hips to much?

Thanks


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm... that is a hard question to answer as I can't see them. Height also makes a difference. The boar has to be able to get the right angle  A little size difference should not make that much difference BUT we always caution our buyers/breeders to be careful. Here on the farm it is a constant "headache" to ensure that we have boars the right size for gilts growing up. We do not put a full size boar with a gilt. 

Mating time for pigs can be up to 20mins so that gilt/sow has to hold the boar up for all that time. 

Liz


----------

